

How Do I Declare A Lambda in C#? - CodeCube
http://fuckinglambdasyntax.com/

======
CodeCube
[https://github.com/joelmartinez/fuckinglambdasyntax.com](https://github.com/joelmartinez/fuckinglambdasyntax.com)

Just a little parody of:
[http://fuckingblocksyntax.com/](http://fuckingblocksyntax.com/) :)

